# Let's see your BBD's!



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

As a fan of taking the less adoptable animals (two senior cats with kidney disease and another with auto-immune issues) I of course was drawn to the black dog at the shelter who had been there for six months without interest haha. Now he might not necessarily fit into the whole BBD (as he only weighs about 60lbs) but let's see all the 'less adoptable' big black dogs that grace this forum.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Do little black dogs count?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What about a BBC?  LOL. 









This pretty girl was stuck in a cage at Animal Aide in St Thomas, Ontario for 4 years before I adopted her. For some reason, she just wasn't what people wanted. She's now 8 years old and doing fantastic.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn ..... just because of her mix (Doberman/Rottweiler) I rescued her at 5 months old. She is 65 pounds now.





Benny and Kokomo. I rescued them also. Kokomo the all black dog is 10 years old in this picture. I adopted her on the day she was to be euthanized at 9 months old. She was abused and a skeleton. Kokomo is around 60 pounds.


Benny and Kokomo by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Benny. I rescued Benny at 4 weeks old. All his littermates had supposidly died. He was going to be drown. He is now over two years old and 85 pounds.


Benny by Leah Lu, on Flickr

All three of these dogs have Rottweiler in their mix ... and all three had serious issues. More than likely they may have been adopted because they were cute .... but more than likely they would have been returned due to their issues. Poor pups! I have re-homed Benny twice before he was with the proper people.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll be dog sitting a beautiful black mutt this weekend, I'll post some pictures of her here. 

She's a heinz 57 dog for sure. Her ears don't match, one is bigger than the other and she has no tail. She was over a year old when adopted and no telling if she was just born without a tail or someone thought it'd be a good idea to remove it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

How about a MBABD (medium black and brindle dog)


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Vader has 2 things against him. He is a Pit bull and he is big and black!






I also have a BBC. ( but its white! lol) He would never be adopted because he has brain damage and he has limited vision. Right after this picture was taken his neurological issues worsened to include his eyes. so now his once beautiful eyes are now always completely dilated. so they appear black. and irritated because since it filters no light they always run and get discharged. it makes him appear sick. No one would ever adopt him. Best cat in the world. ( to me! )


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

All of these pictures are awesome  I love seeing the less adoptable adopted by loving people. Our auto-immune cat is a B&W shorthair....she's wonderful (apart from her newfound interest in stalking our old female) but the shelters here are always shoved full of black and B&W cats.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Adopted after sitting in the shelter for months. I'm so lucky to have found such an amazing dog anywhere, let alone a ghetto LA shelter.









And Mr. Luke, rescued years ago from a hoarder.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

People were NOT knocking down the doors to adopt this fella. In fact, he was brought in with a broken jaw (hence the Hollywood smile) and a fractured hind leg. They brought him in to be euthanized by Animal Controls orders. Fix him or euth him and they of course chose the latter, since they caused the injuries in the first place. 









Anyway, it was there loss. This guy is a fabulous dog, albeit a bit weird.



I wonder if his giant eyebrows scared people off too? ha ha


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

JJ might be the biggest black dog posted on this thread so far!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He;s massive...what does he weigh?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Though not a shelter rescue, Manna's circumstances upon coming to us are odd at best and sceptical at worse (I had friends questioning my story until one of them met the breeder). 

She is a big, black, hyper, excitement jumping, growing puppy. If she was any other breed with these traits she wouldn't get adopted at a shelter here. In this small city Newfies and Newfie x's don't stay in the shelter more than a week max, closer to 1-3 days actually. 

Manna's stats.
Weight +80lbs (she weighed in at 80lbs 2 weeks ago...she probably gain 5-10 since then)
Height...not sure because she wants to eat the measuring tape but probably around 2 and 1/2 feet at her back while standing. My logic? I'm 5 feet 4 inches and at the shoulders she's a little less than 1/2 of me. 
Tiny bit of white on her chest, mostly black coat and thick fur.

She looks over weight but if you feel past her fur, you can feel her ribs no problem and the vet is finally happy that she gained some flesh instead of being plain bony. She's just fluffy.

She kind of slumps when sitting but meh still pretty large.



















"Mommy can I go back to my nap now?"
lol


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got a small black & tan mutt


And a massive black cat (with no sense of decency!)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's my mom's big, dumb GSD.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Tank did not come from the pound but he is a rescue does that count? He would have been sent to the pound more than likely though! Even though bent is yellow he was about to be put down at 6 months :-( but tank is still in the picture...hehe


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Medium black dog


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I just love your dog Tyler he is a real beauty! his/her coat just shines! and the silly ears! The long face! what a cutie. ^_^


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> He;s massive...what does he weigh?


She's taller than she is heavy, she's a very trim dane for her height at only 110 lbs (and it was HARD to get that weight on her!-she was 98 lbs at 10 months when I adopted her). She is 35 inches at the shoulder. I don't even think of her as a big girl, and then I catch us in the mirror together.

I have a feeling by the time Manna is done growing she will at least outweigh JJ, could be close to as tall.



Fade said:


> I just love your dog Tyler he is a real beauty! his/her coat just shines! and the silly ears! The long face! what a cutie. ^_^



Thank you. I love it when her ears flip over like that, it's so funny!


----------



## Ashbury's Mom (May 17, 2013)

I have two BBDs - they're my favourite kind!

This is Sophie, my youngest:










And this is Ash, my sweet shy guy:


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

How about a little black dog with one eye .. His name is Roo , he's my baby  He's also a rescue dog , he is 1 year old and 2 months  Roo is a chowhoud , very playful , loves to chase his friends .. 

Not sure about his breed , he has that affenpinscher type of face mix with something .. maybe schnauzer .. i don't know . 

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/1goodeye.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Ashbury's Mom (May 17, 2013)

He sure does look happy


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Roo is a cutie! I thought the same breed guess as you!  Reminds me a tad bit of Eddee there running! Lol! ...just a shorter muzzle and coloration. Eddee is a Schnauzer something mix.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Eddee is adorable !! I certainly see schnauzer in Eddee also !!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Roo is so cute! His one eye is just shining as he runs!


----------



## Ladybug211 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful dogs, everyone! Here is my little black dog. Betty is a mutt, with maybe a little Italian greyhound or whippet, maybe a little lab, maybe a little of lots of other things. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Another LBD!!  This is Chance. He was taken to our county dog pound at 5 weeks old with his brothers and sisters(none of whom were black) and was the last one left... We adopted him the day before he was due to be put down. I don't know what kind of dog he is, but it doesn't really matter lol.. He's almost 1 and weighs 10 pounds. He is my world. The first picture is the day we brought him home.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My BBD (medium) rescue girl that I adopted the day of her euth ... 10 years ago as an abused and starved 9 month old Lab/Rott/? mix ..... Got the pic today!  She is still in the family.

Kokomo ...


0520131031 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131034 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131043 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Gotta get on my Sis to brush her out! She is blowing coat!!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

At the beach...



In the snow...



At Halloween...



After a bath, waiting for her peanut butter reward...




She's a BBD dog for all seasons and she is loved. <3 <3 <3


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Finally got around to uploading the pictures I took while dog sitting my neighbors dog Lucy. 

























Muttly mutt with no tail 

















Pretty girl 









who loves belly rubs, that is once she decided my brother was a source of evil. She didn't realize he was asleep upstairs when she arrived so when he came down she was less than friendly. Shortly after she was demanding belly rubs from him haha.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

love seeing all these happy dark dogs!


----------

